# Is it an Oak?



## arkyrick (Feb 13, 2008)

I'm thinking about harvesting this tree but even though I have worked with wood most of my life I'm not very good at identifying species in the raw.


----------



## stuart (Jan 20, 2008)

oh I've seen plenty of those down here in Florida. Sad but true a lot of these kind of trees give way to development of burbs..

the worst thing in the past was when someone would carve out chunks and leave a message.


----------



## firefighteremt153 (Jan 25, 2008)

Looks like oak to me but I'm no expert.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

I would let that dude stay right where it is, visit it every once in awhile if you get a chance for a picnic, looks like a nice place for that. The internal stress in a leaner like that will eat your lunch on the mill/trying to ever get it to dry anywhere close to flat .And it has been leaning for MANY years, look at the limbs growing *up* off the trunk. To answer ID question...could be oak, or a couple other species (kinda hard to tell with no foliage/fruit). Trust me on this one Rick, you don't want that one.


----------



## Marko (Feb 11, 2008)

judging by the partially crumpled leaf in your pic it "does" appear to be an Oak.Leaves do it for me....but I could still be wrong.Darens right by the way.You'll wish you never  with that tree...


----------



## Boardman (Sep 9, 2007)

I bet it would make some killer boomerangs!


----------



## arkyrick (Feb 13, 2008)

Your opinion is good enough for me I have many others that are straight the only reason I was considering it was because I figured it was going to fall , but now that you mention it those branches have been growing straight up for a bit. I never considered the stress of fighting gravity for all those years thanks for the advice, I value your advice and would be a fool not to take it. :thumbsup:


----------

